# Was ist ein HTPC ?



## Atosch (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich habe mal eine warscheinlich selten dumme Frage.
Was macht man genau mit einem HTPC.
Was muss man bei der Komponentenauswahl beachten und welche Software ist notwendig.

Ich stelle mir das so vor.
Ich kann das Ding zum Fernseher stellen, Ihn als digitalen Videorecorder und Speicher für meine Filmesammlung verwenden.

Ist das korrekt oder wie ist das ?

Ich überlege mir nämlich sowas zu bauen, da ich schon einen schönen CPU Kühler für so einen PC habe und mit irgendwas muss man ja anfangen oder?


----------



## Ciddy (29. Januar 2010)

Ein HTPC ist vom Einsatzgebiet her sehr flexibel. Er ist sozusagen ein Allrounder und hat gerade im Vergleich zu Einzelgeräten den Vorteil, dass er leicht am neusten Stand zu halten ist. Dh neue Formate wie zB MKV benötigen nur ein Software Update. Abgesehen davon ersetzt er natürlich mehrere Geräte was noch gut Platz sparen kann. 
Da ein HTPC nach wievor ein PC ist bietet er natürlich auch den Vorteil das man damit surfen usw kann. 
Es gibt zwar auch Mediaplayer die bereits viel beherrschen, aber der HTPC bietet natürlich die Möglichkeit all das zu vereinen was man möchte.
-DVD Player
-Bluray
-Recorder
-digital Fernsehen
-Internet TV
-Webradio
-etc.

Die Komponenten sollten vorallem leise und stromsparend sein bzw. eine geringe Wärmeentwicklung haben da das ganze in ein kleineres Gehäuse kommt. Es kommt auch darauf an was der HTPC beherrschen soll den je nachdem werden noch Komponenten wie eine TV-Karte hinzugefügt.
Als Software kann ein normales Windows 7 herhalten (das Windows Media Center ist darin bereits enthalten) oder eine Linux Distribution davon gibt es einige die für diesen Einsatzzweck zusammengestellt sind.


----------



## Schleifer (29. Januar 2010)

Der HTPC wird also einfach an den Fernseher angeschlossen und als All-In-One BluRay Player / recorder usw. verwendet? Der Fernseher bleibt aber wie vorher auch direkt ans Kabelfernsehen oder wie auch immer angeschlossen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

Er sollte aber recht klein gehalten werden, da er ja zum Wohnzimmer passen soll.
Als Ausgangspunkt einen Kühler nehmen, den man noch liegen hat, ist nicht der richtige Weg.


----------



## AmdNator (29. Januar 2010)

Schleifer schrieb:


> Der HTPC wird also einfach an den Fernseher angeschlossen und als All-In-One BluRay Player / recorder usw. verwendet? Der Fernseher bleibt aber wie vorher auch direkt ans Kabelfernsehen oder wie auch immer angeschlossen?



z.B. kann man es so sehen, hier der Link kann auch helfen!  Home Theater Personal Computer ? Wikipedia

Ich hatte selber einen aber wieder abgeschafft weil es leider MS noch nicht hinbekommen hat das Front Display mit dem Media Center so anzusteuern das man auch ohne eingeschalteten TV navigieren kann, 

Hab es auch mit Media Portal dann hinbekommen aber leider hat es nicht immer 100% geklappt mit der Ansteuerung da war aber eher der Hersteller vom Display schuld.


----------



## Atosch (30. Januar 2010)

Aber die CPU muss ja nicht sonderlich leistungsfähig sein oder?
Also so ein AMD EE wäre gut quasi.
Der Kühler ist ein APX140 also extra einer für htpc´s.


----------



## Väinämöinen (30. Januar 2010)

Atosch schrieb:


> Aber die CPU muss ja nicht sonderlich leistungsfähig sein oder?
> Also so ein AMD EE wäre gut quasi.
> Der Kühler ist ein APX140 also extra einer für htpc´s.


Kommt drauf an. Wenn du auf Nachbearbeitung mit ffdshow usw. verzichtest, brauchst du nicht sonderlich viel Leistung, da die GPU ja viel übernimmt. Was sich neben den Stromspar-CPUs noch anbietet, wäre natürlich eine "normale" CPU, die du dann undervoltest. Etwas aufwändiger, aber billiger.


----------



## AmdNator (30. Januar 2010)

Also ich hatte in meinem HTPC folgende Hardware drin:

CPU: Athlon x2 3800+
Board: ein ASUS M2A-VM 
Grafikkarte: HD 4650 mit HDMI
Ram: 2Gb Kingston DDR2
HDD: 500 GB Seagate
NT: Be Quite 400 Watt hätte auch ein 300 Watt gereicht,
Gehäuse: Antec Fusion Black
Laufwerk: Sony Blu Ray Player

OS: XP Prof

Hab auch noch ein Biostar mit dem 785g Chipsatz und 128 MB Sidport Speicher getestet,

Blu Ray lief auf einem HD Reday 1080p LCD flüssig ohne zu stocken, egal mit welcher Kombi, Ob die Asus mit extra Grafikkarte oder das Biostar Board,


----------

